# Crunchy crumbly ground meat jerky



## Andrew Goldston (Jan 23, 2019)

So I got Nesco American harvest dehydrator and it came with cure and seasoning packet for ground meat jerky. Those came out amazing and once I ran out I got some morton tenderquick and tried to make my own seasoning. The one difference is that these had wet ingredients and the Nesco packets had only dry. Twice now I've make ground meat jerky, which is my favorite, and it came out crunchy and crumbly. I mix all the ingredients and put it in the dehydrator for 6-8 hours at 160. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 23, 2019)

Did ya mix the meat till it was a sticky mass that sticks to your fingers/ hands? You need to mix it long enough to develop a good bind.


----------



## Andrew Goldston (Jan 23, 2019)

I usually mix it till all the ingredients are incorporated. I'll mix it longer next batch. I was thinking maybe I have my temp too high and I leave out for too long so it's cooking the meat not drying it out? I use tenderquick so I should be able to get away with a lower temp like 140 right?


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 23, 2019)

AG, Sounds like it was cooked too long or too hot?


----------



## Andrew Goldston (Jan 23, 2019)

It was 8-9 hours at 160. Since I  use Morton's tenderquick could I lower the temp to 140 and only dehydrate for 4 hours?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 23, 2019)

Run at 160 for an hour for jerky strips. At that point you can lower the temp or run fan only, if you wish, until the jerky is to your liking. The jerky should be leathery and resist breaking until almost folded in half. Brittle or crumbly is too far. The heat and Cure does it's job in the first hour. Getting the rest of the way is your choice...JJ


----------

